# 2005 Outback 21 Rs For Sale



## AMR (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello,
My husband and I have owned a 2005 Outback 21 RS for 3 years. I must say I love our camper/trailer. This is a very sad day for me as my husband and I are relocating from Madison, WI and need to sell our camper. We replaced the awning last year. The camper has been stored in heated storage over the winter months. We are hoping once things settle down in our lives that we can actually upgrade as well to another Outback. I would not think about purchasing any other type of camper/trailer.

If you have more questions please let me know. We are asking $10,000. Location of camper/trailer is in Madison, WI.

Kind regards,
AMR


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale...


----------



## Jeanasfun (Jul 4, 2012)

I have interest in looking at this camper. I live up in La Crosse so i would need to plan a little. If you would like to email me at [email protected] with any additional pictures and if it is still available that would be great.

Thanks-Jeana


----------



## AMR (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeanasfun said:


> I have interest in looking at this camper. I live up in La Crosse so i would need to plan a little. If you would like to email me at [email protected] with any additional pictures and if it is still available that would be great.
> 
> Thanks-Jeana


----------



## AMR (Jun 18, 2012)

Camper has been sold


----------

